# Powerbook G4 12' trop lent en affichage



## dadew45 (26 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis nouveau sur ce forum et j'ai besoin de vos conseils.
Je viens de récupérer un Powerbook G4 12' :
- Processeur G4 867Mhz
- 1Go de Ram
- 60Go HDD
- Carte graphique GeForce 4 MX avec 32Mo de ram
- Mac OS X 10.5 Leopard

Bref oui je sais, un vieux truc  mais sensé encore bien tourner...

Et pourtant l'affichage est ultra lent, sur internet c'est l'horreur... Mais là ou je ne m'y attendais pas c'est sous open office par exemple, quand je scrolle ça créé des freezs incessants...

Et même là en ce moment où j'écris il y a un délai entre quand je frappe sur une touche et quand le caractère s'affiche...

Est ce que c'est normal premièrement et ensuite qu'est ce que je peux faire ?

Je comptais m'acclimater avec Mac pour y passer définitivement mais là c'est pas le pied AIDEZ MOI S'il Vous Plait !

Merci à tous !


----------



## dadew45 (27 Janvier 2011)

Personne ne peut m'aider ?


----------



## Arlequin (27 Janvier 2011)

dadew45 a dit:


> Personne ne peut m'aider ?



si

je suis prêt à t'en débarasser 



sérieusement: le net, le flash, toussa, c'est normal malheureusement ... là je suis sur son grand frère (1Ghz)

il serait peut être bien de lui faire une cure de jouvence avec un nouveau DD ! est ce celui d'origine ? 

Léopard n'apporte pas grand chose sur cette machine, Tiger est tout de même plus réactif 

Faut se faire une raison ... le net évolue, les applis, les demandes en ressource .... ce mac pas

en ce qui concerne Néooffice, je ne sais pas, je ne l'ai pas sur ce mac sorry

bonne soirée


----------



## -oldmac- (27 Janvier 2011)

En fait ce bon vieux Pb 12", quand on regarde les bench, on remarque que le processeur ne fait guère plus que le G4 AGP à 400 Mhz et ceux du au faible cache L2. Cette machine n'a rien à faire sous Léopard il faut lui mettre Tiger et évitez les site en flash ... Et n'espère pas avoir une foudre de guerre, tu aurais de toute façon un escargot.

PS : Ne change pas ton DD pour un 7200 Tour ça n'en vaut pas la peine


----------



## Arlequin (27 Janvier 2011)

booooouuuuuh  

mais que tu es négativiste 

un 128Go 7200rpm, c'est quand même mieux que le 60Go 5400rpm d'origine, non ?


----------



## Invité (27 Janvier 2011)

Pas normal du tout !
Tu devrais démarrer sur le Dvd de Léo
réparation des autorisations
réparation du disque dur

Toujours pareil ?


----------



## christophe2312 (27 Janvier 2011)

leo  pour cette machine , c est un peu trop
Minimun en ram et processeur, pour moi tiger ira certainement mieux


----------



## dadew45 (27 Janvier 2011)

merci de vos réponse !

Bon là il semble me faire un coup de boost. J'étais ous Camino pour le net et je suis repassé à Safari et ça passe mieux semble t'il...

C'est bizarre qu'il soit aussi puissant qu'un 400Mhz même si la taille de cache L2 importe énormément je l'accorde.

Le DD je ne sais pas si il est d'origine on m'a gracieusement donné le powerbook donc j'ai pas encore trop trop cherché à savoir de ce côté là.

J'ai un DD de 120Gb neuf en IDE est ce que ça pourrait lui donner un coup de jeune ?


----------



## -oldmac- (30 Janvier 2011)

7200 ou en 5400 Tour ?

Probable oui mais içi c'est bien le processeur qui limite et repasse sous Tiger

Et oui regarde les benchmark avec cinebench 2 et compare avec le G4 AGP 400 Mh sous Mactracker tu vas être étonné


----------

